# ملخص الكود لصرف المطر



## alaabogoda (24 يناير 2017)

أشكر جميع استاذتي في اشراف القروب المهندس حلاوة والعطفي واستاذ الاجيال مهندس صبري وكل من يساهم في زيادة معرفة اعضاء القروب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 فبراير 2017)

مرحبا مهندس علاء أكرمك الله بمحبته و توفيقه وسعداء بوجودك زميلا و أمل مشرق بالخير


----------

